# Iud re-insertion help!



## NIEVESM (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Patient had placement of IUD on 08/23/10 was billed CPT code 58300, patient came back to office on 09/01/10 because IUD fall while she was taking a shower now because the same doctor re-inserted the IUD should I bill 58300 mod 76, or should I just bill an office 99213 with dx V25.42? 

Thanks on advance for your help!


----------



## robgwinn (Sep 3, 2010)

NIEVESM said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Patient had placement of IUD on 08/23/10 was billed CPT code 58300, patient came back to office on 09/01/10 because IUD fall while she was taking a shower now because the same doctor re-inserted the IUD should I bill 58300 mod 76, or should I just bill an office 99213 with dx V25.42?
> 
> Thanks on advance for your help!


We've had this situation at our practice before, we've contacted the payer, explained & gotten authorization and billed the 58300 and the appropriate J code.

How does everyone else do it?


----------

